

How to Advertise for Free to get more traffic - BMT0534

I just launched a website which is basically a journal of my training; that helps athlete's get a high vertical leap/and more athletic body. The service is 100% FREE. I am curious to how to get more traffic to the site. I'm on the first page of google for shortest dunker,5'5 dunker, Brandon Todd, and smallest dunker? Any help would be greatly appreciated!!
Flight-Right.com 
email:flight.right@gmail.com
======
rick888
Social bookmarking sites. digg, reddit, etc. If you have new content every day
you can post them there in the appropriate categories. A twitter account will
help too.

------
rahails
Hello,

You need to craft a clever marketing plan to get free traffic. A combination
of SEO and Social Media Marketing is required. I can help you out in crafting
and executing a marketing plan for a monthly fee. If you really want to get
the word out, you need to spend some on marketing.

My email is contentpro [at] [google's email service]. You can contact me if
you like.

